# Got speeding ticket. Will it effect me for uber?



## TheMaleFatale (Mar 31, 2015)

Got a speeding ticket this morning. Will traffic tickets get me deactivated or is that something uber doesn't check periodically?


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

My license was suspended for about 3 months.
I kept driving and no one knew.
Now I have it back and still going...

Don't ask don't tell?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

They have not figured out the DMV pull notice program (that would alert Uber to driver violations) in CA yet as it applies to Uber. DMV says only employers can participate in it. Since TNC drivers are independent contractors there is a bit of a block there. So you are safe for now.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Insurance might, but I highly doubt Uber can.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wrong forum


----------

